

CSS filters, GIFs, and performance - geelen
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/4364221d6d97

======
kryten
Appears to be another "the whole world uses Google Chrome" bits of advice.

I bet other browsers have different performance profiles if this even works...

~~~
viraptor
Latest released FF (from arch) didn't have any problems handling the page. It
was quite smooth, but I didn't check the detailed profile.

~~~
kalleboo
But is it applying the (slow) CSS blur filter? The article claims the filter
is currently only supported by WebKit. Of course it'll render fast if it's not
actually rendering anything.

~~~
viraptor
It's definitely blurred. Not sure if it's from the filter, or just a specific
way that FF does upscaling.

------
jstsch
Why not simply have a bunch of JPEG's and animate through those? Something
like Javascript-powered MJPEG. GIF is awful for animations.

~~~
mankyd
You're probably right, though says in the article "I wanted to do the same
thing, but without all that work."

In other words, he has an animated gif and wanted to try some quick css
trickery to get the effect.

------
lnanek2
Really hate the transitions on those slides. I read a lot faster than that, so
they are forcing me to read slow, basically.

~~~
lgray
The typography keeps throwing me off too. The process is:

Bugs Strict mode didn't know existed

That doesn't make sense. Oh wait, there are little words between each of those
lines.

------
dan1234
24MB of GIFs… I hope the author has a generous bandwidth allowance.

~~~
CognitiveLens
something like CloudFlare CDN would probably make this a non-issue - the
actual host would get very few hits.

~~~
brokentone
Still have to pay someone for bandwidth

------
Nekorosu
Definitely one of the best CSS tricks I've learned this year.

------
seferphier
that is pretty cool. don't understand why he put other gifs that increases the
size of the site.

------
dhotson
Love this. Cool hack!

